# Pygmy Mulga Breeding (Pseudechis rossignoli)



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Yesterday I was greeted with the first lot of eggs this season from our venomous Snakes. They came from our Pygmy Mulgas (Pseudechis rossignoli). They are a species found on Papua New Guinea which are closely related to the Australian Brownsnakes. They are a notoriously fast and nervous species with a strong neurotoxic venom and I can't wait for brown ballistic babies!




























Pictures of adults:


















Pete


----------



## MagicSqueak (Apr 9, 2010)

Congrats! Now...you have fun with those when they hatch! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

After candling 11 good eggs


----------



## Amazonia (Mar 6, 2011)

Congrats! Are the babies venomous from birth?


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Amazonia said:


> Congrats! Are the babies venomous from birth?


Indeed, straight out the egg they're ready to go!


----------



## Elapidae (Jul 7, 2010)

Did you mean closely related to Australias Blacksnakes?

Awesome looking critter. Good luck with the hatchies.

Steve


----------



## PETERGIBBENS (Dec 10, 2007)

Elapidae said:


> Did you mean closely related to Australias Blacksnakes?
> 
> Awesome looking critter. Good luck with the hatchies.
> 
> Steve


Indeed :whistling2:

Thanks I'm looking forward to them already


----------

